

Why Does Steve Ballmer Still Have a Job? - mikecane
http://baselinescenario.com/2010/05/24/microsoft-mobile-phones-steve-ballmer/?

======
hga
From a "Scott" in the comments: "an excited man on a pile of cash that is not
innovating is a death-spell".

Sooner or later....

